# Suche günstiges gps Hand gerät



## <carp> (25. Februar 2017)

Bin auf der Suche nach einen gps gerät. Wollte es mit ins Boot nehmen und dann Spots makieren so das ich diese später wieder finden kann. Hab das Garmin GPS 73 in Auge gefasst weiß nur nicht ob dieses dazu geeignet ist und/oder ob es da noch ähnliches gibt.
Ich hoffe ihr habt paar Tipps für mich.


----------



## Lorenz (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Suche günstiges gps Hand gerät*

Hi,

Bei einem Hand-GPS würde ich zumindest eins nehmen, dass Karten darstellen kann. Ich würde auch mal über alternative Lösungen nachdenken (Echolot (Kombigerät) oder Smartphone mit entsprechender APP).


----------



## renrök (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Suche günstiges gps Hand gerät*

Genau für diese Zwecke habe ich mir das etrex 20 von Garmin angeschafft.
Reicht absolut aus, um Stellen abzuspeichern und später wiederzufinden.
Benutze es auch in Norwegen, um zuvor anhand von Tiefenkarten im www festgestellte Unterwasserberge, Rinnen o.ä. zu finden.


----------



## fischbär (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Suche günstiges gps Hand gerät*

Wieso nicht einfach ein Smartphone?


----------



## Bellyboatangler (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Suche günstiges gps Hand gerät*

Wenn du dich entscheidest fuer ein GPS Handgeraet dann mit Kartenmaterial.

Ansonsten ein Wasserdichtes smartphone wie das Sony aqua und dann die app Navionics on it.
Trotzdem immer das Smartphone in einer Wasserdichtes Schutzhuelle bemutzen


----------



## <carp> (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Suche günstiges gps Hand gerät*

Guten Morgen
Danke für die Tipps.
Ist denn das etrex 20 von Garmin schon Einsatz bereit oder muss ich da noch was zu kaufen?kenne mich damit nicht wirklich aus.


----------



## renrök (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Suche günstiges gps Hand gerät*

Das etrex kannst du sofort nutzen.
Persönlich benötige ich kein Kartenmaterial, nutze es eh nur auf der Wasserfläche.
Ansonsten erweitert eine Detailkarte natürlich den Anwendungsbereich um einiges.


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Suche günstiges gps Hand gerät*

Ich besitze noch ein magellan hand GPS. Die Firma gibt es aber in Deutschland nicht mehr.
Das hat uns vor lange Land gute Dienste geleistet.


----------

